# LUBLIN (Poland)



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Marbur66 said:


> Lublin looks incredibly historic and the atmosphere seems to be quite nice. I'd love to see it one day, but not until transport in Poland improves to tolerable levels.


I'm not sure when you were there last but the country is becoming increasingly better connected.


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

rychlik said:


> I'm not sure when you were there last but the country is becoming increasingly better connected.


I was there summer of 2009, and a train from Gdansk to Warsaw took four-and-a-half months! :lol:


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Marbur66 said:


> I was there summer of 2009, and a train from Gdansk to Warsaw took four-and-a-half months! :lol:


Funny :lol:
:cheers:


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

^^

It wasn't funny at the time, that's for sure. I wouldn't even want to know how long a train to an eastern outpost like Lublin would take. :tongue4:


----------



## jacekfreeman (Oct 22, 2006)

As we talk about renovations... Trinity Tower is being renovated right now, photo taken today:


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

^^

Sweet


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

Once Lublin gets freshened up even more, I think it will become a tourist destination for more foreigners.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Marbur66 said:


> ^^
> 
> It wasn't funny at the time, that's for sure. I wouldn't even want to know how long a train to an eastern outpost like Lublin would take. :tongue4:


I'm sure there was a reason. Construction/renovation of new railway lines slows things down.


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

rychlik said:


> I'm sure there was a reason. Construction/renovation of new railway lines slows things down.


Oh yeah, there was all kinds of construction. In fact, I think someone on the train told me there was only a single track in operation on some stretches and we had to sit there and let opposing trains pass. When the train was moving, it was still slow as a glacier. I think I saw a family of turtles overtake us. The train between Warsaw and Krakow.....now that was a train. More modern, and way, way faster. :cheers:


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Found some cool looking HDR photos of Old Lublin (April 2011). 


















































































https://picasaweb.google.com/a.spiritchaser/LubelskaStarowka#


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

https://picasaweb.google.com/a.spiritchaser/LubelskaStarowka#


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

Marbur66 said:


> I was there summer of 2009, and a train from Gdansk to Warsaw took four-and-a-half months! :lol:


Yes, I remember that, that was because the line was under construction or renovations. It should be finished now and running at 3.5 months or hours, not sure which one - bring extra sandwiches


----------



## whatever... (Feb 23, 2006)

rychlik said:


> As some may or may not know, that city was part of Poland at one point.


For an unfortunate 19 years in 20th century. Otherwise, Vilnius was a capital of Grand duchy of Lithuania for over 500 years.


And Lublin looks lovely by the way.


----------



## _nowy_ (Jul 23, 2007)

Airport in Lublin is under construction (planned opening in late 2012), the same as expressway Lublin-Warsaw... For express train we will have to wait a bit longer :/ (2016-2018) 

Depending on the train, u can get to Lublin from Warsaw in 2,5h (Intercity) to 4h (international Berlin-Kiev)


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

_nowy_ said:


> Airport in Lublin is under construction (planned opening in late 2012), the same as expressway Lublin-Warsaw... For express train we will have to wait a bit longer :/ (2016-2018)
> 
> Depending on the train u can get to Lublin from Warsaw in 2,5h (Intercity) to 4h (international Berlin-Kiev)


That new airport will look quite nice. I've seen the plans.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

what kind of picture is this, HDR?


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Urbanista1 said:


> what kind of picture is this, HDR?


It's the same picture, with 3 exposures. Under-exposed, correct exposure and over-exposed. Then you use software to blend those, giving you that "surreal" look. I've looked into it but have never done it.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Let's continue.


----------

